# Lingenfelter CAI??



## BigDog (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey guys, what do you think of this system, are there any better ones???
Don't know if I like the stock look of this system or a chrome one, opinions?
http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Gravana makes a real sweet cai and i bought mine through marylandspeed the guy gave me a good deal .


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

I ordered the Lingenfelter CAI last week on-line, but have not heard a word yet regarding shipping. I think they make the best GM performance products and thats why I ordered it. I personally don't care about a chrome looking pipe, although from a performance standpoint, the rubber/plastic intake pipe would be better insulated from heat. I just hope I don't regret buying it if/when a cool ram-air system using the stock hood scoops becomes available. :cheers


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Not so true you need to read more about things before you make a judgement. Besides when i was searching for a rear end gear, lfp price on the same rear end gear from the same company was over a hundred dollers more plus the cost of shipping so lets see why do you think that was!
Think about it, same rear end gear same manufacturer but one hundred plus more. I dont think so.
On the issue of heat soak read about the gravanna its insolated to protect against.
Any cai will get some heat soak of some sort 
your stock intake is a form of a plastic resant and it gets hot as hell 
so stud do what you want but research first so you spend your coin wisely get the best hp for your dollar......


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

KERLS04 said:


> Not so true you need to read more about things before you make a judgement. Besides when i was searching for a rear end gear, lfp price on the same rear end gear from the same company was over a hundred dollers more plus the cost of shipping so lets see why do you think that was!
> Think about it, same rear end gear same manufacturer but one hundred plus more. I dont think so.
> On the issue of heat soak read about the gravanna its insolated to protect against.
> Any cai will get some heat soak of some sort
> ...


Hey "stud", I was not replying to you. I was replying to BigDog and he asked for opinions on the LFP CAI versus others. Just giving my opinion. Of course all CAI get hot on the outside, its the air inside that matters. Think about it. Besides, a cold air intake is not rocket science. It consists of an air filter which allows for a greater flow rate of air into the engine versus the stock paper filter plus some means of drawing in air from outside the engine compartment. So as long as the cai achieves those two goals, it doesn't matter which brand you choose. The LFP cai was $239, which is right around what I have seen other brands selling for in the past. However, a re-tune may be necessary for the MAF to optimize the fuel flow along with the increased air flow.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

KERLS04 said:


> Not so true you need to read more about things before you make a judgement. Besides when i was searching for a rear end gear, lfp price on the same rear end gear from the same company was over a hundred dollers more plus the cost of shipping so lets see why do you think that was!
> Think about it, same rear end gear same manufacturer but one hundred plus more. I dont think so.
> On the issue of heat soak read about the gravanna its insolated to protect against.
> Any cai will get some heat soak of some sort
> ...


I hate to bash here but with your run-on sentences and lack of punctuation I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Is it so hard to type in adult English? Or are you 13 years old and in an AOL teen chatroom as your reply suggests. What the hell is "resant"???? You've given only one _possible_ example of _supposedly_ higher pricing but you infer that everything LFP sells is higher priced. If necessary I can explain what infer means.

That being said, a substantial difference in price is almost always due to something siginificant, and not just one company making more money than another. Is price the ONLY reason you buy a product from one place over another? A mentality like that will eventually cause Wal Mart to be the only place left to buy anything, and I think no one here wants that. Discount pricing = no service. I'm in sales, and daily I educate people that I know are going home to buy (from the internet) the products they've seen and learned about in my store. I get my revenge when they call me and ask how to get their new stuff set up. I tell them "call internet, he can help you, right?"

OK enough of my rant, thanks for listening and allowing me to vent!


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Alright there Albert Einstein I guess your probably saleman of the year but, L performance has good stuff. Like there head swaps and porting of stock throttle bodies but, the bottom line is your still paying more to buy stuff through the middleman which is dumb. Might as well give the money away. As far as being thirteen I'm a little older than that. I even took a little time to please you by using some english skills.
? Mr. sales guy do you know what PSS Skills are or even IMS skills are from a professional sales point of view. If you did you would be alot more sucessful. Check yourself before you wreck yourself.......


A VENT RIGHT BACK AT YOU WITH SOME USEFUL INFO ON HEAD SWAPS
One last thing spelling don't make your car faster.


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the Lingenfelter CAI on my 04 M6. I bought it for the following reasons. It seems to do a good job of isolating the filter from engine heat (plastic partition vs. metal with good seals that butt up against the hood padding when closed). The MAF to TB connector is less heat absorbing than the stock plastic or metal tube. The temp sensor is relocated into the filter and away from the location immediately adjacent to the radiator. This last item (relocating the temp sensor) is a typical change for C5s which I previously owned and know it works. And, lastly, Lingenfelter does a pretty good job with modd'ng cars and rarely uses something that does not work well. Folks may disagree but this is why I got the LPE. The combination with the CORSA Sport is quite noticable and others have dyno'd this combination showing legitimate 15+ hp at the wheels and significantly improved across the power band. ( need to change my sig as I show Borla there.....).


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTOFan said:


> I ordered the Lingenfelter CAI last week on-line, but have not heard a word yet regarding shipping. I think they make the best GM performance products and thats why I ordered it. I personally don't care about a chrome looking pipe, although from a performance standpoint, the rubber/plastic intake pipe would be better insulated from heat. I just hope I don't regret buying it if/when a cool ram-air system using the stock hood scoops becomes available. :cheers


Have you installed your Lingenfelter yet on your 05? If yes, what do you think? Is it worth the $240?? Are you happy?


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

Hi I just installed the lingenfelter air intake last night (about 1 hour to install) It looks good, the install went well. I feel it's worth the money.Also peace of mine Lingenfelter will be around long after the discount speed shop is gone... :willy:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

my first gto said:


> Hi I just installed the lingenfelter air intake last night (about 1 hour to install) It looks good, the install went well. I feel it's worth the money.Also peace of mine Lingenfelter will be around long after the discount speed shop is gone... :willy:


How does it sound?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I considered buying the LPE CAI, but after talking to GTODEALER I went with the new K&N CAI. I believe the plastic will prevent more heat soak than the metal and isn't LPE using that "accordian" (sp.) style piece with the metal tube? I like the smooth one piece tube style of the K&N. :cheers


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Would anyone recommend a new exhaust or a cai system first?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

gameover said:


> I considered buying the LPE CAI, but after talking to GTODEALER I went with the new K&N CAI. I believe the plastic will prevent more heat soak than the metal and isn't LPE using that "accordian" (sp.) style piece with the metal tube? I like the smooth one piece tube style of the K&N. :cheers


This looks like black plastic to me, and yes there is the accordian flex point in the tube. Somethings going to have to flex when the engine rocks. GTODEALER said the other intakes were actually causing a horsepower loss, except the Lingenfelter. I like the way this one seals the intake off from the rest of the engine bay, should keep the hot air out.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

holden, I would recommend bolfth, starting with the exhaust personally. 

My rational for exhaust first is you get some hp and it sounds a butt load better than the intake would.

you might see better milage by doin cai first.

it's all about preference...

afterall, "We are the music makers" :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> This looks like black plastic to me, and yes there is the accordian flex point in the tube. Somethings going to have to flex when the engine rocks. GTODEALER said the other intakes were actually causing a horsepower loss, except the Lingenfelter. I like the way this one seals the intake off from the rest of the engine bay, should keep the hot air out.


I miss spoke, the K&N hasn't been tested yet (real world), the K&N seals the same way, as a matter of fact it looks the same without the accordian. :cheers


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

It sounds like the old days you know when you would hit the pedal and hear the old Q-jet open up and hold on.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

my first gto said:


> It sounds like the old days you know when you would hit the pedal and hear the old Q-jet open up and hold on.


Purrrrrfect! Thank you.


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

The Lingenfelter is easy to install and gives a good air intake sound. I am waiting to combine it with the Corsa when it is ready. Hey "My first GTO" what are you keeping track of with your POD? Also did you install a new Unit to get XM? If so which one. Thank you. I won't get into the debate above.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I heard that the LS2 had fairly restrictive headers, if i were to replace the exhaust i would probably try and raplace the headers at the same time, unless anyone has any more info on that?
Having anything on my car that bears the marque of ligenfelter is very tempting. Has anyone tried that brace that they sell? I hanvt seen any reviews on it but i do want to know how much it firms up the ride.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> This looks like black plastic to me, and yes there is the accordian flex point in the tube. Somethings going to have to flex when the engine rocks. GTODEALER said the other intakes were actually causing a horsepower loss, except the Lingenfelter. I like the way this one seals the intake off from the rest of the engine bay, should keep the hot air out.


Not to worried about the flex of the engine. K&N is a multi million dollar company, I'm sure they probably considered that into their design. GTODEALER wasn't tallking about the K&N when he said the others were losing power, it was released after he made that statement. Anyway, to each his own! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

gameover said:


> Not to worried about the flex of the engine. K&N is a multi million dollar company, I'm sure they probably considered that into their design. GTODEALER wasn't tallking about the K&N when he said the others were losing power, it was released after he made that statement. Anyway, to each his own! :cheers


Hey man, I'm with you! If it works better I'll buy the K&N, just waiting to see DEALER post some dyno results with the K&N. And I guess until the software is available to tune the ECM to the new CAI.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I'll let you know how the dyno goes, I'm the one testing it for him! It should be here week after next! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

gameover said:


> I'll let you know how the dyno goes, I'm the one testing it for him! It should be here week after next! :cheers


Awesome!! BTW, whats the "autocross" package?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Awesome!! BTW, whats the "autocross" package?


When I bought my GTO the dealer told me the SAP was called the "autocross SAP". I don't know where he got that from. It's just the regular SAP. I need to change that in my description. :cheers


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

I installed the Lingenfelter and works fine. The price could always be better. I notice one thing if anyone can help, that I do notice a slight hesitation now. Anyone have an answer or help with that. I didn't have that before with the stock air filter.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Devil said:


> I installed the Lingenfelter and works fine. The price could always be better. I notice one thing if anyone can help, that I do notice a slight hesitation now. Anyone have an answer or help with that. I didn't have that before with the stock air filter.


There has been much talk here about putting a CAI on the 05 without the tuning software available yet. Sounds like the computer needs to have some parameters modified to account for the less restrictive intake. But this is exactly what I was waiting for, thank you for posting this.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> There has been much talk here about putting a CAI on the 05 without the tuning software available yet. Sounds like the computer needs to have some parameters modified to account for the less restrictive intake. But this is exactly what I was waiting for, thank you for posting this.


Okay I did some research.
If you disconnect the blue mini fuse for the Engine BCM. It is located on passenger side. Just lift off black plastic cover. You'll see a bunch of fuses there. Look towards the top row and you'll see a bunch of horizontal lined fuses. It is the one second from bottom (your left side) a 15 Amp fuse. *Pull it out for five minutes. * Replace and start engine. For me the hesitation disappeared right away. Oh yeah, don't forget to replace black plastic cover over fuses like I did and almost slam hood down on it, LOL.

Good Luck


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

For anyone concerned about emissions inspection, the Lingtenfelter CAI is not emissions-legal (Per Lingenfelter Sales Manager).


----------



## GMDPGGTO (Jun 2, 2005)

I recently purchased & installed a LPE CAI on my '05. The LPE CAI comes with a 90 deg. piece of plastic for the box, an aluminum adapter to connect the stock inlet hose/MAF to the box/filter, some rubber seals, & fasteners. I don't know what the flow caracteristic differences between a K&N replacement filter & the connical one supplied are, but I'll bet they're close. The LPE CAI gets it's air from exactly the same location as the stock air box, so I don't believe cooler air temps happening with the LPE. In retrospect, I would drill another 2 1/2" hole on the stock air box, & replace the stock element with a K&N style filter. I believe the results would be very close, if not the same for about a $55 investment. Would be interesting to A-B those configurations on a dyno though.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GMDPGGTO said:


> I recently purchased & installed a LPE CAI on my '05. The LPE CAI comes with a 90 deg. piece of plastic for the box, an aluminum adapter to connect the stock inlet hose/MAF to the box/filter, some rubber seals, & fasteners. I don't know what the flow caracteristic differences between a K&N replacement filter & the connical one supplied are, but I'll bet they're close. The LPE CAI gets it's air from exactly the same location as the stock air box, so I don't believe cooler air temps happening with the LPE. In retrospect, I would drill another 2 1/2" hole on the stock air box, & replace the stock element with a K&N style filter. I believe the results would be very close, if not the same for about a $55 investment. Would be interesting to A-B those configurations on a dyno though.


I drilled my hole to the front of the airbox to pull air from behind the headlight. SOTP there isn't much if any difference from stock. Wish I could tell you different.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

JMM said:


> For anyone concerned about emissions inspection, the Lingtenfelter CAI is not emissions-legal (Per Lingenfelter Sales Manager).


For whatever it is worth, this is what they emailed me back after you did inform us that they were not emissions legal. So I'm crossing fingers. If I fail, I'll just put on stock again and then change back.


This is from LPE

We have not applied for an EO number for the cold air kits but may in the future. We do not believe this will adversely effect your emissions.

Thank you,


Tim Dyer 
Sales Manager
Lingenfelter Performance Engineering, Inc.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Devil said:


> For whatever it is worth, this is what they emailed me back after you did inform us that they were not emissions legal. So I'm crossing fingers. If I fail, I'll just put on stock again and then change back.
> 
> 
> This is from LPE
> ...


Man, that was a very dissapointing response.... it seems a company of that stature would give you something else...... oh well! :cheers


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't own a GTO yet, so I don't know what the engine bay looks like, however, here's my opinion:

Aside form getting a ram-air type scoop placed towards the front for a short, straight intake like the 2006 Z06 Vette like this:









Wouldn't it be more beneficial to an engine that suffers from heat soak to place another 90 degree bend in the CAI and extend it downward to gather colder air from below the vehicle? I mean, yes, then the possibility of hydrolocking the engine becomes an issue, and air flow may suffer some, but wouldn't that be outweighed by a cooler engine?


----------



## GMDPGGTO (Jun 2, 2005)

That would not be ideal in Arizona in the summer where track temps regularly get over 160 F. Ideally the higher the better here.


----------

